# Who passed the FE!



## Electrical Engineer (Dec 16, 2008)

Just got my October 2008 results back for the FE exam in Washington and I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NVRSTOP (Dec 16, 2008)

Electrical Engineer said:


> Just got my October 2008 results back for the FE exam in Washington and I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great Job! Congrats.


----------



## deepa (Dec 16, 2008)

I passed too! I'm in Washington.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Dec 16, 2008)

deepa said:


> I passed too! I'm in Washington.


Great job deepa!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 16, 2008)

:multiplespotting: congrats dudes, still waiting on MI results here


----------



## Riceman (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats folks, waiting for the California results here lol


----------



## Frosty (Dec 16, 2008)

I received the email notification tonight and...I passed!!! I took the exam in Florida.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats to y'all!


----------



## harriee (Dec 17, 2008)

I passed the FE exam too. The results can be obtained by email on the eles website. Took the exam in Ohio


----------



## PinoyCE (Dec 17, 2008)

oh men, I emailed my state board today and they said I wont be able to get it until end of january. :waitwall:


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Dec 18, 2008)

I passed. Not bad for an electrical 2.5yrs out of school with &lt;40 hours of prep!

I was SURE I was going to pass at lunch when I felt confident I had 80%+ of the AM correct (calculated, matching answers). After the PM session I didn't even think about it again because I KNEW I had it with the same results. Today, opening the email from NCEES my chest tightened up and I got worried! HA!

Now it is time to think about PE in Oct 2010.

BTW, you need to log on to (upper left corner) the NCEES page to get results! No default email.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice work folks!



PinoyCE said:


> oh men, I emailed my state board today and they said I wont be able to get it until end of january. :waitwall:


sorry to hear that Pinoy, i'll be prob end of Dec :waitwall:


----------



## PinoyCE (Dec 18, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Nice work folks!
> 
> 
> sorry to hear that Pinoy, i'll be prob end of Dec :waitwall:


Goodluck! Do you still need it???


----------



## chaocl (Dec 18, 2008)

As of today (12/18/2008) I haven't received my FE passing letter yet and I have to wait until next year because I lived in NY. I have a question that do all states pay the same application fee and scheduling fee for the exam?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 18, 2008)

PinoyCE said:


> Goodluck! Do you still need it???


the good luck? Hells yes! 



chaocl said:


> As of today (12/18/2008) I haven't received my FE passing letter yet and I have to wait until next year because I lived in NY. I have a question that do all states pay the same application fee and scheduling fee for the exam?


No. Some states, MI in example, have no state fee to sit for FE - the only payment is to NCEES.


----------



## m151755 (Dec 18, 2008)

Michael Huntwork said:


> I passed. Not bad for an electrical 2.5yrs out of school with &lt;40 hours of prep!
> I was SURE I was going to pass at lunch when I felt confident I had 80%+ of the AM correct (calculated, matching answers). After the PM session I didn't even think about it again because I KNEW I had it with the same results. Today, opening the email from NCEES my chest tightened up and I got worried! HA!
> 
> Now it is time to think about PE in Oct 2010.
> ...




I presume you are talking about your state board website, because I cant find anywhere to log onto at NCEES.org

I'm waiting on Texas results. Congrats to All!!!


----------



## chaocl (Dec 18, 2008)

No. Some states, MI in example, have no state fee to sit for FE - the only payment is to NCEES.

Why NY or CA need to pay more but less service (lateness)? Same thing as the transportation problems in NY(MTA).


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Dec 19, 2008)

m151755 said:


> I presume you are talking about your state board website, because I cant find anywhere to log onto at NCEES.org
> I'm waiting on Texas results. Congrats to All!!!


My mistake.

http://www.els-examreg.org/


----------



## chaocl (Dec 19, 2008)

The waiting time is killing me! The only Christmas and New Year wish which I have is that I passed the FE and PE exam another 2 years from now. I need to get my PE license for the higher salary. I will buy the house and other expensive items after I passed. (Is this helping the economic?)


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah, looks like probably next Friday at earliest for direct mail states, its only been 8 wks - I ain't helpin the economy, cuz it sure as hell ain't helpin me, no matter what initials I tack on. . .


----------



## m151755 (Dec 19, 2008)

Texas results are in. I passed!!!


----------



## rudy (Dec 20, 2008)

Congratulations to those who passed!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 20, 2008)

^^Ditto. And good luck to those who haven't heard yet.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 20, 2008)

FE results, W. MI baby! ASSED2:

arty-smiley-048: :woot: :bananalama:


----------



## PinoyCE (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> FE results, W. MI baby! ASSED2:
> arty-smiley-048: :woot: :bananalama:


:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: Congrats EM :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## benbo (Dec 20, 2008)

Way to go EM. Two down, two to go.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 20, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> FE results, W. MI baby! ASSED2:
> arty-smiley-048: :woot: :bananalama:


WOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Way to go, em. Good for you.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanx one &amp; all! - -


----------



## Riceman (Dec 21, 2008)

anyone didn't pass and has a diagnostic report?


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 21, 2008)

Riceman said:


> anyone didn't pass and has a diagnostic report?


I failed April 2008...

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=7001

I didnt write it last Oct 08, I will hopefully on April 09.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> FE results, W. MI baby! ASSED2:


Congrats EM!!!


----------



## erfan (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats to all who has passed. I have taken my exam in California and I have not heard anything yet. Is there somewhere in internet that I can check it online that if I have passed or not? In the boards website it says the results will be sent ealry February. I can't wait 1month more. Any suggestions?


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 23, 2008)

I fail to steelman. My first attempt. Is there anything better to use than the FERM. I did every problem in that book and still failed.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 23, 2008)

My diagnostic

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=7001


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 23, 2008)

wvgirl14 said:


> My diagnostichttp://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=7001


wvgirl,

im sorry to hear that, me too, i can say i have almost memorize almost all crucial problems in FERM, NCEES, Sample FE, and 1001 Probs from the other board, but still failed. I would think we might change our strategy, I have heard www.eitexam.com is good, I will try their website.

Another strategy too, we should focus more on our weaknesses and enhance our strengths too.

Good luck to you on your next attempt, dont push yourself too hard for now, enjoy the holidays.


----------



## PinoyCE (Dec 24, 2008)

Did most of the states gave their results by now?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2008)

"Failing" doesn't mean that you have failed. It just means that you need to take the exam again to pass. I took my PE exam 4 times to pass. I'm glad that I stuck with it. Good luck. Hang around here for all of the study help and encouragement you need.


----------



## cmklunk (Dec 31, 2008)

Still waiting here in Pennsylvania for FE results anyone from PA get theirs yet. I heard this state is slow with results but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## cmklunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Well incase anyone is still waiting PA results are finally in, just got mine in the mail, Passed.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 13, 2009)

I got my result yesterday and I passed the second times.

FE-General DS-Oct.2008


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats! I was wondering if you had received your results and had passed. I hope to have the saame results in April!


----------



## chaocl (Jan 13, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> Congrats! I was wondering if you had received your results and had passed. I hope to have the saame results in April!


Don't worry you will pass in April, 2009.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 13, 2009)

chaocl said:


> I got my result yesterday and I passed the second times.FE-General DS-Oct.2008


:appl: :woot:


----------



## yasemin (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone:

Did anybody get October 08 FE results from NY State?

Thanks very much


cmklunk said:


> Well incase anyone is still waiting PA results are finally in, just got mine in the mail, Passed.


----------



## John (Jan 18, 2009)

No results in CA yet... any day now. The CA website says results were mailed out on the 16th. Of course that has to be right before a postal holiday!

The CA website says only 43.46% of takers passed in Oct 2008. That has me a little worried. It's also interesting that they don't break it down by first-time and repeat takers:

http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/oct08eit.shtml

Seems like takers in October do worse in CA than they do in April. Maybe there are more repeat takers?

Anyway, more nail biting until Tuesday (or later). The interminable waiting has to be the worst part of this test. That the testers haven't moved into the 21st century and improved or speeded the process (at least here in CA) is galling.


----------



## Riceman (Jan 20, 2009)

I passed! :multiplespotting: got the letter today, I'm from central California.


----------



## John (Jan 21, 2009)

Riceman said:


> I passed! :multiplespotting: got the letter today, I'm from central California.


Me too! Whew, I was worried there. Not bad for being out of school for 18 yrs, and having only an Econ degree! When I took the exam, there was no bubble for my college, nor was there a bubble for econ degree.


----------



## yasemin (Jan 21, 2009)

I passed the October 08 exam, too. I am from New York.

After 16 years later from my graduation (oversee), I passed this exam at the first time from Chemical Engineering discipline.


----------



## yasemin (Jan 21, 2009)

I did not mention which exam I passed. It was October 08 FE exam -Chemical Engineering discipline


----------



## PinoyCE (Jan 30, 2009)

Just got my mail today! Alberta is the slowest! But its all good, I got a PASSING LETTER!

FE '08 Civil Discipline


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 30, 2009)

:appl: Pinoy! Finally! Congrats! :multiplespotting: :w00t: :respect: :woot:


----------



## PinoyCE (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks EM! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## livingwaterman (Feb 1, 2009)

10940623:

Passed the FE at age 48 in Oregon.... Undergraduate in Forestry MS and PHD in Forest Engineering and Civil Engineering Respectively.... A whole lot of studying going on... One down and one to go...


----------



## chaocl (Feb 2, 2009)

livingwaterman said:


> 10940623:
> Passed the FE at age 48 in Oregon.... Undergraduate in Forestry MS and PHD in Forest Engineering and Civil Engineering Respectively.... A whole lot of studying going on... One down and one to go...


Congrat! I thought with a PHD degree that you can be waive from taking the FE and going to the PE license directly.


----------

